# Casemiro allo United per 71 mln.



## admin (19 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Agosto 2022)

E ora attenzione alle italiane….
Bennacer con la clausola, Barella, Fabian Ruiz.

Hanno i soldi e la necessità di sostituirlo in 10 giorni quando in pochi sono disposti a vendere i loro “big”.

ps. Spendere 70 milioni per un 30enne non ha alcun senso, anche se parliamo di un grande giocatore. Ma si tratta per l’ennesima volta di buttare soldi senza costruire nulla.

Man Utd ALLO SBARAGLIO.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


Non ci sono parole. 70mln x un 30enne.

Non hanno la minima idea di come si costruisce una squadra. Poi ci dicono che spendono ma non vincono, grazie a sta cippa.


----------



## Solo (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


Praticamente gli hanno pagato il grosso di Tchouameni...

Club allo sbando.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


Sono in totale stato confusionario. 
Rifiutano di dare 10 milioni a Rabiot e poi ne spendono 70 per Casemiro. 
Così random


----------



## babsodiolinter (19 Agosto 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sono in totale stato confusionario.
> Rifiutano di dare 10 milioni a Rabiot e poi ne spendono 70 per Casemiro.
> Così random


Dopo la polpetta pogba che gli ha confezionato la juve negli ultimi anni fare un favore alla juve prendendosi l'altro polpettone era davvero troppo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Agosto 2022)

70 milioni e leggo 18 al giocatore (spero siano lordi)


----------



## livestrong (19 Agosto 2022)

Casemiro sarebbe stato perfetto per una squadra come la nostra già fatta, allo united non combinerà una mazza


----------



## TheKombo (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


Cosa dire, ManUtd in panic mode. Peccato che un grande come Casemiro vada a chiudere la carriera in quel contesto ma per quella cifra.....


----------



## Kayl (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E ora attenzione alle italiane….
> Bennacer con la clausola, Barella, Fabian Ruiz.
> 
> Hanno i soldi e la necessità di sostituirlo in 10 giorni quando in pochi sono disposti a vendere i loro “big”.
> ...


Non ne hai nominato uno che serva a qualcosa al Real Madrid. Casemiro faceva un lavoro mostruoso al real che ha appena perso un perno su cui si regge tutto il centrocampo, lui faceva il Gattuso/Ambrosini della situazione da schermo davanti alla difesa. Nessuno dei tre sopracitati è in grado di reggere da solo il centrocampo madrileno, a loro servirebbe un mediano strutturato che faccia filtro come nessuno. Più facile che puntino SMS che non sarà un mediano ma ha la struttura fisica per adattarsi in un modulo di Ancelotti.


----------



## TheKombo (19 Agosto 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non ne hai nominato uno che serva a qualcosa al Real Madrid. Casemiro faceva un lavoro mostruoso al real che ha appena perso un perno su cui si regge tutto il centrocampo, lui faceva il Gattuso/Ambrosini della situazione da schermo davanti alla difesa. Nessuno dei tre sopracitati è in grado di reggere da solo il centrocampo madrileno, a loro servirebbe un mediano strutturato che faccia filtro come nessuno. Più facile che puntino SMS che non sarà un mediano ma ha la struttura fisica per adattarsi in un modulo di Ancelotti.


Rabiot


----------



## Nomaduk (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E ora attenzione alle italiane….
> Bennacer con la clausola, Barella, Fabian Ruiz.
> 
> Hanno i soldi e la necessità di sostituirlo in 10 giorni quando in pochi sono disposti a vendere i loro “big”.
> ...


di questi 3 solo fabian ruiz è un profilo da real.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sono in totale stato confusionario.
> Rifiutano di dare 10 milioni a Rabiot e poi ne spendono 70 per Casemiro.
> Così random


si ma casemiro è un campione totale e ha 30 anni che non sono pochi ma neanche tantissimi.
loro hanno i soldi infiniti quindi non è una presa così malvagia, a meno che lui non sia andato solo per riempire il portafoglio.


----------



## folletto (19 Agosto 2022)

Se il Real ha venduto Casemiro vuol dire che hanno già un bel colpo in canna


----------



## Zenos (19 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Casemiro sarebbe stato perfetto per una squadra come la nostra già fatta, allo united non combinerà una mazza


Non credo il Real ci avrebbe concesso pagamento con comode rate per 25 anni con batteria di pentole, televisore 14 pollici con Telecomando e Mountain bike con cambio Shimano compresi nel prezzo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Agosto 2022)

70 milioni per lo United sono quattro spicci.
Potrebbero sembrare troppi per i poveracci della Serie A ma 70 milioni per la Premier sono come una ventina per la A.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 70 milioni per lo United 70 sono quattro spicci.
> Potrebbero sembrare troppi per i poveracci della Serie A ma 70 milioni per la Premier sono come una ventina per la A.


Esatto ma ormai guai a comprare 30enni perché ormai la teoria top è che i giocatori scadono come lo yogurt..
Eh se paghi 70 un 30enne poi non lo rivendi cit.
E stica? Parliamo di squadre piene di soldi che non falliscono mica per operazioni simili. È un grande acquisto c’è poco da dire. Ormai siamo talmente abituati alla mediocrità italiana che saltiamo dalla sedia per certe operazioni di mercato…


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole. 70mln x un 30enne.
> 
> Non hanno la minima idea di come si costruisce una squadra. Poi ci dicono che spendono ma non vincono, grazie a sta cippa.


Il problema è anche il ruolo non solo l'età.. Posso anche pagare 70 milioni un modric a 30 anni perché mi cambia il gioco della squadra ma casemiro per quanto sia fortissimo non ha tali doti, in un centrocampo senza logica si perderà pure lui..


----------



## sampapot (19 Agosto 2022)

boia....ma li stampano di notte nella zecca privata?


----------



## sampapot (19 Agosto 2022)

boia....ma li stampano di notte nella zecca privata?


----------



## Zenos (19 Agosto 2022)

Il calcio della gente


----------



## Igor91 (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E ora attenzione alle italiane….
> Bennacer con la clausola, Barella, Fabian Ruiz.
> 
> Hanno i soldi e la necessità di sostituirlo in 10 giorni quando in pochi sono disposti a vendere i loro “big”.
> ...



Il Real avrebbe fatto una gran presa con Kessie. Stesso tipo di giocatore..

Comunque lo United dovrebbe ripartire da 0, fare 2/3 anni di transizione e aspettare i giocatori.

Il problema non è tecnico, ma psicologico: la squadra non ha un anima.
I giocatori rendono al minimo.
Esattamente l'opposto della nostra situazione.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Agosto 2022)

Si sono ripagati tchouameni..80 milioni

Casimiro credi prenda 18 milioni..la penna 🖊 credo l'abbia pronta da settimane..


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2022)

In primavera si diceva che il modello per il Manchester di Ten Hag sarebbe stato il Milan degli ultimi anni, invece hanno fatto il solito mercato confusionario e schizofrenico.


----------



## Franco (19 Agosto 2022)

Soldi buttati. Un centrocampista di fatica di 30 anni. Casemiro non ha il piede di Modric, appena cala un po' di fisico non fa più la differenza. Se spendi 70 milioni devi pensare a un investimento di almeno 6-7 anni. Il man utd è sempre più allo sbando.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


Da Rabiot a Casemiro è un attimo 

Allo United hanno fondi infiniti ma non ci mettono proprio le mani...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E ora attenzione alle italiane….
> Bennacer con la clausola, Barella, Fabian Ruiz.
> 
> Hanno i soldi e la necessità di sostituirlo in 10 giorni quando in pochi sono disposti a vendere i loro “big”.
> ...


Ma figurati se il Real prende giocatori del genere...

Lo hanno già il sostituto (Tchouameni) altrimenti non avrebbero mai ceduto Casemiro.


----------



## Franco (19 Agosto 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Il Real avrebbe fatto una gran presa con Kessie. Stesso tipo di giocatore..



Kessie è un giocatore mediocre come ce ne sono tanti. Che può esaltarsi giusto in questa serie a dove chiunque con un po' di fisico fa la differenza.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Agosto 2022)

Ma Casemiro sarebbe stato Casemiro senza il contesto del Real, senza Modric e Kronos di fianco che gli facilitavano i compiti (ed allo United chi ha di fianco?) e in un ambiente che brucia continuamente i campioni?

Grandi dubbi. Secondo me è una follia, Casemiro sa fare un paio di cose da fenomeno, ma in molte lascia a desiderare.


----------



## Franco (19 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Da Rabiot a Casemiro è un attimo
> 
> Allo United hanno fondi infiniti ma non ci mettono proprio le mani...



Alla fine l'incompetenza sul mercato dei club inglesi è la salvezza di tutti gli altri. Man Utd, Chelsea ma pure le altre stanno gettando al vento centinaia di milioni in operazioni senza senso. Alla fine chi sta spendendo meglio sono i club con risorse non infinite come Liverpool e Tottenham. 
Se in premier capiscono che devono ingaggiare prima di tutto Ds competenti non ce n'è più per nessuno.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Agosto 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'incompetenza sul mercato dei club inglesi è la salvezza di tutti gli altri. Man Utd, Chelsea ma pure le altre stanno gettando al vento centinaia di milioni in operazioni senza senso. Alla fine chi sta spendendo meglio sono i club con risorse non infinite come Liverpool e Tottenham.
> Se in premier capiscono che devono ingaggiare prima di tutto Ds competenti non ce n'è più per nessuno.


Ci arriveranno purtroppo.
Una volta non compravano manco difensori o portieri Ma solo giocattolini offensivi…
Ci arriveranno.
Purtroppo sono anni luce avanti a tutti per i soldi dei diritti tv che possono fare e disfare senza conseguenze.


----------



## sunburn (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E ora attenzione alle italiane….
> Bennacer con la clausola, Barella, Fabian Ruiz.


In Italia c’è un giovane centrocampista che sembra avere la personalità per poter giocare al Bernabeu. Non faccio nomi per non dare idee a Florentino, ma ci siam capiti.
Speriamo che chiuda in fretta il mercato…


----------



## Franco (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> avvenuta cCi arriveranno purtroppo.
> Una volta non compravano manco difensori o portieri Ma solo giocattolini offensivi…
> Ci arriveranno.
> Purtroppo sono anni luce avanti a tutti per i soldi dei diritti tv che possono fare e disfare senza conseguenze.


Credo pure io. Hanno già iniziato. Ad esempio il Tottenham ha preso Paratici, che non sarà un genio ma almeno di lavoro fa il Ds. E infatti hanno fatto un acquisto furbo come Udogie.

Il vantaggio economico della premier non è colmabile. Ma non perché loro siano dei geni del marketing come spesso sento. Ma per motivi culturali e storici: l'inglese e i legami dell'Inghilterra con le ex colonie e il commonwealth. L'unica è inventare la macchina del tempo e colonizzare noi mezzo mondo invece degli inglesi.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In Italia c’è un giovane centrocampista che sembra avere la personalità per poter giocare al Bernabeu. Non faccio nomi per non dare idee a Florentino, ma ci siam capiti.
> Speriamo che chiuda in fretta il mercato…


Prima o poi qualcuno tenterà l'assalto con offerte da capogiro...

Per fortuna lui sembra speciale anche in questo, senza banditi ricattatori o lacche come procuratori.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


Posto che per me Casemiro è fortissimo ed è il mediano più forte al mondo da 7 anni.. ma 70 milioni sono tantissimi. Non capisco però il real che lo lascia andar via.. già era corto nel reparto offensivo e faceva giocare valverde ala, se ora parte casemiro valverde tornerà a centrocampo ed il real sarà nuovamente corto davanti.. bah valli a capire, si sono lasciati sfuggire haaland nunez mbappe soprattutto


----------



## livestrong (19 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma Casemiro sarebbe stato Casemiro senza il contesto del Real, senza Modric e Kronos di fianco che gli facilitavano i compiti (ed allo United chi ha di fianco?) e in un ambiente che brucia continuamente i campioni?
> 
> Grandi dubbi. Secondo me è una follia, Casemiro sa fare un paio di cose da fenomeno, ma in molte lascia a desiderare.


Penso valga per il 99.9% dei giocatori. I fenomeni che singolarmente farebbero la differenza in questo united son pochissimi


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.


Prima o poi , per la lege dei grandi numeri, una giusta allo utd la faranno.
Ma non ancora, non ancora.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso valga per il 99.9% dei giocatori. I fenomeni che singolarmente farebbero la differenza in questo united son pochissimi


Si si, ma io lo vedo più profondo il problema. Ha dei singoli eccezionali, hai dei sopravvalutato da paura ed ha un contesto fallimentare. Non deve andare a comprare il giocatore da 70M, non cambierebbe nulla anche con Messi 2015.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Finché non fan fuori le mele marce non c'è niente da fare, capitano bollito in primis.


----------



## Maximo (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E ora attenzione alle italiane….
> Bennacer con la clausola, Barella, Fabian Ruiz.
> 
> Hanno i soldi e la necessità di sostituirlo in 10 giorni quando in pochi sono disposti a vendere i loro “big”.
> ...


Le inglesi sono abituate a buttare soldi e strapagare i giocatori.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se il Real ha venduto Casemiro vuol dire che hanno già un bel colpo in canna



Tchouameni


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Agosto 2022)

L'unico che ci perde è Casemiro


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In Italia c’è un giovane centrocampista che sembra avere la personalità per poter giocare al Bernabeu. Non faccio nomi per non dare idee a Florentino, ma ci siam capiti.
> Speriamo che chiuda in fretta il mercato…


ma figurati...
non lo vogliono, non è pronto e non ci andrebbe


----------



## folletto (19 Agosto 2022)

Comunque ragazzi, deridiamo le operazioni di mercato altrui (MUtd, Melme, Gobbi) quando invece dovremmo piangere per le non operazioni di mercato del Milan. Abbiamo vinto un campionato e probabilmente il nostro centrocampo uscirà indebolito da questa sessione di mercato……bella roba eh


----------



## sunburn (19 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati...
> non lo vogliono, non è pronto e non ci andrebbe


Nelle scorse settimane si parlava di un interessa del Real per lui. Poi Carletto ha già due giovani(un 2000 e un 2002) a centrocampo coi quali sta lavorando bene. E secondo me sarebbe anche un buonissimo profilo per loro.
Io finché non finisce il mercato un po’ temo che il Real possa provarci.


----------



## sunburn (19 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi qualcuno tenterà l'assalto con offerte da capogiro...
> 
> Per fortuna lui sembra speciale anche in questo, senza banditi ricattatori o lacche come procuratori.


Vero, ma molto dipenderà da noi e dal livello che riusciremo a mantenere. Se, per un motivo o per un altro, dovessimo tornare a sonnecchiare, non lo biasimerei se volesse provare altre esperienze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nelle scorse settimane si parlava di un interessa del Real per lui. Poi Carletto ha già due giovani(un 2000 e un 2002) a centrocampo coi quali sta lavorando bene. E secondo me sarebbe anche un buonissimo profilo per loro.
> Io finché non finisce il mercato un po’ temo che il Real possa provarci.


ancelotti è talmente milanista (lui si per davvero) che se incontriamo il real in CL si scansa ahahah.
sarei stupito se venisse a romperci le balle, ma per me è impossibile comunque che tonali esca adesso. magari tra 3-4 anni.....


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Tonali non è assolutamente inferiore a Camavinga e Tchouamenì, per fortuna però è milanista lui e lo è Carletto...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vero, ma molto dipenderà da noi e dal livello che riusciremo a mantenere. Se,* per un motivo o per un altro, dovessimo tornare a sonnecchiare*, non lo biasimerei se volesse provare altre esperienze.


Non vedo perchè dovrebbe succedere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vero, ma molto dipenderà da noi e dal livello che riusciremo a mantenere. Se, per un motivo o per un altro, dovessimo tornare a sonnecchiare, non lo biasimerei se volesse provare altre esperienze.


ah be al loro livello non ci torneremo mai.....


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2022)

A 30 anni ogni calciatore, o quasi, cerca il contrattone della vita al quale non dirà mai no. 

Casemiro in premier farà record di gialli e rossi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Agosto 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sono in totale stato confusionario.
> Rifiutano di dare 10 milioni a Rabiot e poi ne spendono 70 per Casemiro.
> Così random


Beh, prendere Casemiro a 70 milioni ha sempre più senso che darne 10 all'anno a Rabiot (o 10 di commissioni alla mamma Veronique, per un giocatore sotto contratto con un altro club e non in regime di svincolo, roba da pazzi proprio), in un mondo normale


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.



Leggendo questo all'Inter hanno alzato la valutazione di Skriniar di altri 15 milioni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Agosto 2022)

Questi lanciano soldi nel cesso come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Baba (19 Agosto 2022)

Sul forum dello United viene accolto come il salvatore della patria, la soluzione a tutti i loro problemi.


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Le inglesi sono abituate a buttare soldi e strapagare i giocatori.


Anche perché la neopromossa in PL Nottingam Forest ha speso 150 Milioni di euro in questo mercato  quindi se una neopromossa in PL può spendere 150M pensa il Manchester Utd


----------



## LukeLike (19 Agosto 2022)

Boh, per me Casemiro poteva essere la ciliegina sulla torta in una squadra già ben costruita. In una squadra senza né capo né coda come quella dello United finirà nel vortice anche lui.

Lato giocatore, la scelta è comprensibile. Mediamente, i brasiliani dopo i 30 anni staccano la spina, smettono di fare vita da professionisti e cercano il contrattone finale prima di andare a svernare in qualche lega minore. Insomma, passare dai 5 milioni che prendeva al Real ai 18 che gli danno questi svalvolati...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky UK, ci siamo per Casemiro allo United. Il Real incasserà 71 mln di euro. Si può chiudere nella giornata di oggi.




Io devo ancora capire quale perverso meccanismo logico ti fa passare da Rabiot a Casemiro.

Questi fanno il mercato totalmente ad minchiam.

Fossi un dirigente dello United cercherei i giovani inglesi più interessanti e intorno a loro costruirei la squadra, anche se si dovesse aspettare un paio di anni.

Invece questi comprano le figurine. Praticamente come faceva Galliani nel AC Giannino. Hanno realizzato i nostri...incubi.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Agosto 2022)

Galliani offri' 8 milion.....idolo


----------

